# Bleeding tongue piercing



## cynthiaj54 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone have a code for cauterization of the tongue.  One of our doctors had to cauterize a kids tongue due to a bleeding tongue piercing.
Thanks so much.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 7, 2009)

I can only come up with 41599.


----------



## cynthiaj54 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks, that's what we came up with too.


----------

